# Kind of a workshop tip (music in the workshop)



## Fromey (19 Dec 2012)

If your workshop has Internet connection (wired or wireless) and you have a computer (desktop, laptop, Android device) then Google Music may be for you! It's the best way I've found for getting music into a workshop.

My workshop is at the end of the garden and my wireless router is in the back upstairs bedroom. Thus, I get fairly good wireless reception in my workshop. I've ripped a gazillion CDs onto my PC using the standard Windows Media Player (mp3 format, highest quality) and also backup them up on my Western Digital NAS drive. I've then logged into my Google account, installed the Google Music widget on to my PC, directed it to my music folder and uploaded my entire music collection (they allow up to 20,000 songs) to the cloud. Now I can access all my music (or any mp3 for that matter, e.g., podcasts) from any PC with an Internet connection via a web browser. On an Androoid device you can use the Google Music app. In the workshop, I take my Google Nexus 7, start up Google Music, turn on my bluetooth speakers and off I go! You can easily make playlists (e.g., planning music, sawing music, planing music, etc.). It's just so convenient. Also, with a Nexus 7, if I need to do some web surfing or watch a woodworking video on Youtube, I'm fixed also. 

What a world we live in (a pity it's all going to end this Fri.) Thought I'd share for those who have the right conditions.


----------



## Racers (20 Dec 2012)

Hi, Fromey

I have a HiFi in the garage, The speakers KEF coda 9's where rebuilt with 18mm MDF after a leak, sounds quite good and goes loud.






Pete


----------



## mseries (20 Dec 2012)

that solution does sound like technology for the sake of it to me. I'd just copy the MP3s to the laptop and take it out with me, thus not using my not unlimited internet bandwith. I actually just have the radio on when I am in the shop.


----------



## Fromey (20 Dec 2012)

Pete, looks like that thing takes up a lot of vital space that could be used for ..... tools. Granted, it probably gives better music quality.

Mseries, yes, if you have enough disc space and are on a limited Internet connection, I can see your point. However, I'm on unlimited, plus I get all my music on my laptops (I own a few), my work PC, my Nexus 7, my mobile phone, etc. etc. Currently my music folder is 6 Gb and about 300 songs. If I want to put everything I have on there and push the 20,000 song limit, that's going to eat up a significant bit of laptop HDD real estate.


----------



## loz (20 Dec 2012)

spotify - </thread closed>


----------



## Fromey (20 Dec 2012)

loz":cymcdv6v said:


> spotify - </thread closed>


Excellent, I had hear of Spotify before but didn't really know what it is. Great for my PC (free) as it fills the gaps in my CD collection. However, £9.99/month to get on my Android devices :shock: No thanks.


----------



## johngraves (20 Dec 2012)

You can't beat Spotify. Got 30,000 tracks on it which will last for 60 days without repeating apparently but with workshop being small have only got room for tools unfortunately.


----------



## Hudson Carpentry (20 Dec 2012)

Umm I might use that for when I have head phones in while on the P/T. It wouldn't take my whole music collection at well over 100gb but enough to keep from insanity while using the P/T for a few hours at a time. Cheers


----------



## powertools (20 Dec 2012)

The forum home page says that there are no birthdays today however powertools is 61 today and is now the proud owner of a Nexus 7. 
Great device with Google Cloud but a lot to learn to keep up with you.


----------



## Hudson Carpentry (20 Dec 2012)

Happy birthday.

I had that much rubbish on my phone I had to clear a load of stuff to install this. Annoyed that you have to have a PC app to upload, I would have preferred a web upload but still thanks for sharing ill get some use out of this.


----------



## DIY Stew (20 Dec 2012)

My hearing aid filters clog up with sawdust so I don't wear them in the workshop, that means I can't hear a thing, so the radio is never on. It can come in handy when SWMBO is shouting trying to get my attention!

Stew

happy birthday powertools


----------



## Fromey (20 Dec 2012)

Happy birthday Powertools. You're going to love the Nexus 7. My top picks (in no particular order) are;

Google Music
Kindle
Met Office weather
BBC News
BBC iPlayer
Evernote
Skype
Google Drive
Dropbox
Smart compass lite
Bubble
Engg unit converter
Flipboard
Twitter
Facebook
Google+


----------



## powertools (21 Dec 2012)

Many thanks for the best wishes from all.
Have downloaded to the Nexus7:-

BBC News
BBC iplayer
Met Office
Google Drive

All from your list

On top of that:-

PicsArt and Kingsoft office

I don't do social networking so will give some items a miss. I am very pleased with the Nexus7 so far.


----------



## dp341 (27 Dec 2012)

I also use a Nexus 7 in the Workshop, with a Bluetooth Speaker Dock as a stand which can amplify and charge it. I've recently begun leaving the power tools turned off as I've started a swift descent down the slippery slope and being able to hear music, Audible books, and iPlayer radio while I work is one of the benefits of this.

It's also great to be able to quickly browse the internet for hints and tips, watch youtube etc. when I get stuck and I don't worry about dust getting into the gubbins as I might with a laptop. Finally, if I decide to take a break I can sit by the fire and use the nexus for a crossword or kindle book. In fact, so long as I remember to take a flask of coffee in there with me I can happily get a full day's peace and quiet.


----------



## Fromey (27 Dec 2012)

Hi dp341, what speaker dock do you use? I have a separate speaker and have issues with propping my Nexus 7 up adequately.


----------



## dp341 (27 Dec 2012)

Hi, 

It's by Gear It - I got it on Amazon (see below), they don't seem to have it in stock at the moment. Seems to work well though.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Gear-It-Bluetoo ... 4WAWXP9GV1


----------



## Dibs-h (7 Jan 2013)

I find the following very good

www.grooveshark.com

No subscription required and creating a free account, allows you to create & save playlists, which you can then access from anywhere.

HIH

Dibs


----------



## gazza_0208 (10 Feb 2013)

Radio 4


----------

